# Did I Damage my Tank with Algae Scrapper?



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

I was trying to scrape off some hard green algae with a metal blade scrapper, and I think I may have gotten too close to the cement at the corners of my 29-gallon tank. It is not leaking, but it seems like the strip of cement is narrower near the area of the tank where I was scraping. 

Did I damage my tank? Do I have to worry about it springing a leak? If I go on a vacation this summer, will it leak when I am away?

Thank you for your thoughts on this. Also, what are the safe ways to remove the hard forms of algae that won't come off with a sponge?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I would not have use metal to clean the tank at any time. There are harder than sponge algae scrapers at the pet stores that will do away with any hard algae. There are also magnetic algae scrubbers that work well also and you don't need to get your hands wet.

I don't know if your tank is damaged or not. I would have to at least see pictures of what you see. If there is damage you may have to repair it with cement/silicone. Next time no metal.

Best wishes with your tank.


----------



## benigne 76 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, I use a metal blade too, after having tried many different sponge scrapers, I find it's the best working. In the beginning I was a little afraid of using it, but in the end I prefer this way. As I have a big tank, with a sponge it took me more than half an hour to get rid of all the algae, the glasses weren't really clean, and the sponges got used very quickly; with the blade it only takes 10 minutes and the result is perfect. Furthermore, with sponges I often took gravel in them as I was scraping the glasses, and it striped the tank, even if I tried to be very careful when I did it. The problem is the same for me with the magnetic scrubbers, the second part always falls in the tank when you want to do the side glasses, and you take sand in it...

The blade of the scraper I use can't cut more than 1 or 2 mm, it's protected in a plastic cap, so you can't really damage your cement with it. And I never come too close to the cement when I scrape in it's direction : to clean close to the cement, I stay parallel to it, as the side of my scraper isn't cutting. And if a little 1 mm stripe of algae stay there, I let them. 

So for me you can use a blade, but it must me one specific for the use in an aquarium. Mine is a JBL one, I don't know if you have this trademark here (it's german). And you still have to be very very careful with it. 

For your tank, I don't know what to tell you, I think you must wait and see what happens... if it doesn't leak within a few weeks it sould be OK. During this time, if you're really afraid, empty it and take the fishes somewhere else during the test, try to look at your cement to see if there's a hole in them, put the tank in a place that won't be harmed by water and fill it for 1 week or 2 to see what happens. That's the way you test it when you have changed a glass for example. I changed the back glass of a little 60L tank, I let it during 1 week with water to test it, it didn't leak and it never leaked after that. If you're not sure it's OK, remove the damaged cement and put a new one. If you don't know how to do we can explain it to you.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

you're fine.. I use the metal scrapper too... It's a great tool.. Just stay way from the silicon glue in the future.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

So it did not do damage to the tank? That is good news.


----------



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies on my tank. It has been about 4 days, and I have seen no leaking or water beading so far. The cement strip that runs vertically down the angle formed by the glass panels is opaque in the center, then much narrower and almost transparent along the sides. The transparent sides seem narrower and irregular in the area where I was scraping, but I don't see a hole or break in the cement.

If the tank doesn't spring a leak in the next month or so, can I assume it is all right long term?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The sealing and structural strength of the silicone joints should be coming from the silicone between the pieces of glass, not the spill over. All that is really needed is a thin filet of silicone in the corner. I doubt that you have compromised the tank at all.

I always used wide razor blades for scraping for several years, never with a problem. But, I recently switched to a credit card when my last blade got rusty. It works too, but takes a lot more pressure than the razor blade ever did.


----------

